
Ask HN: Does Anyone Know What Text Editor Digital Ocean Use? - bwhites
Recently came across this article on digital ocean. 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.digitalocean.com&#x2F;community&#x2F;questions&#x2F;how-to-install-zip-in-ubuntu<p>Their text editor at the bottom is lovely. Had a quick look a source but can&#x27;t work it out.<p>Anyone know or can recommend something very similar for wordpress?
======
dtnewman
Seems very similar to this:
[http://iphands.github.io/Meltdown/](http://iphands.github.io/Meltdown/)

~~~
eswat
Since the classnames have meltdown in them I’m guessing this is it.

~~~
grrandombook
I tried that but the demo is terrible - surely that isn't it

~~~
NetStrikeForce
Would you say the demo had a meltdown? :-)

~~~
bwhites
Funny :)

